# The Western Motorhome Show



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi 
Is anyone else going to this show at Malvern 12-14th August.
We are & will be in the Purple camping area from Thursday

Regards
R/M


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Both, unable to attend this one I'm afraid, ..however we may see you at York if you're going this year?

Regards M&D


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

We intend to make it,provided the ship from the states isnt delayed


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Both,

Yes,hoping to be there and starline too,work permitting.

We shall just be in general area,both with pennants flying................ :roll:


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D 
Sorry you can't make it we will be at York but in the general area (we had already booked before the rally was organised.

IanH & hymmi 
We will also have the pennant flying so hope to meet you there.

Regards R&M


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We hope to go YES!! As hymmi said "work permitting!" - if we make it we'll be in the general area too with our pennant flying!! Ana and Paul xx


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Western Show*

Hi Richard & Mary

Wont be at Western Show as we will be down south then.

As to York if you text or phone me when you get there I am sure you will be allowed to pitch in with us in the MHF area


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We are definitely going now - hopefully Thurs - general area somewhere - surely there are more of us going..?!! Ana xx


----------



## 91264 (May 1, 2005)

We'll be in the clubs area (ukcampsite), looking forward to a bit of line dancing.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hello all

i'm going too, but i live here so no camping  

I get enough flak about only going to Tewkesbury for the weekend, but camping almost next door is just not on, even for me :roll: 

will be looking out for anyone with badge though! :lol: 

enjoy! :lol:


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

going for the day on Friday


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Julie and I are popping down tmrw in the MH, but not staying the night as its local to us as well.

So keep an eye out for Euramobil 690 A Class with MHF Url plastered over the back, oh and will figure out how to get my pennant flying somehow as well


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We'll be there from Friday onwards, bur camping in the UK Campsites Club Area. Will be flying the flag - so keep a look out for us. I will be looking heavenwards for signs of other MHF members ( or their Pennants anyway!).

Look forward to seeing some of you guys - maybe we all could get together at some time.


----------



## 95818 (Jul 22, 2005)

I ordered my pennant today . Im going to the show and cant wait. getting my airide fitted their....


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi lue
pm Hymmi I'm sure they have some left.

Regards 
R/M


----------



## 95818 (Jul 22, 2005)

hope so, looking forward to meeting some of you guys....havent posted much here just listen and learn realy. But thought i should make a donation for all the good solid advise i have read on this site .


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi lue,

Looked around for you at the show, but couldn't find you. We met Richard & Mary and Gypsy Rose though. Maybe we'll meet up in the future!


----------

